# add block plus firefox

## farmer.ro

I heard rumors that addblock plus extension for Firefox is bad software, is that true or false?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I use adblockers / pop up blcokers / flash blockers and some other extensions for my browsers.

Some adblocker extensions whitelists some ads and therfore are bad adblockers, because they were bought by these companies, i think amazon or so did that in the past ... They do blacklist some urls but whitelist some shopping urls, which may be annoying when you browse on amazon and see suddenly some new recommendations

And, what I doubt many do, I add entries to my /etc/hosts file. This entry overwrites DNS and causes these entries to be redirected to my local box.

e.g.

The facebook line is up to questions, but all those nasty facebook crap is basically gone when I browse.

I adapt as long my hosts file until most of those bugger pages just show, can not be displayed ... (opera does this for example)

```

127.0.0.1   http://www.facebook.com https://www.facebook.com www.facebook.com facebook.com

127.0.0.1   *.microsoft.com

127.0.0.1   *.google.at

```

When ad companies or homepage creators are too stupid to show me the full url to their crap, Its easy to create an entry and do not see it again next time it will be loaded on my box.

----------

## Syl20

Adblock plus works, but belongs to Eyeo, which is a private company. And their goal is to make money. So they added the concept of "acceptable ads", which can be viewed as a racket for the ads providers and as a lie for the end-users.

Second problem, the soft eats lots of system resources.

So if you want an efficient and "ethical" adblocker, consider uBlock Origin instead.

----------

## farmer.ro

then it would be a personal choice for me: between (A) using one which provides more security but on the downside joining a "monopoly" or choose (B) to not use addblock feel freedom, however might be more exposed to possible web kit exploits.

----------

